

Why Ramda? - CrossEye
http://fr.umio.us/why-ramda/

======
rrggrr
As someone looking to move from Python 2.7 to a new language, I think this is
pretty exciting. When there's a full tutorial up with some examples for
pulling and displaying data from mySQL then I'm all over this.

~~~
CrossEye
As a developer of Ramda, I can tell you that this will probably be a long
wait! That's not the sort of library this is. It's not trying to be a
Javascript answer to Django; Javascript already has Angular, Backbone,
Knockout, Ember, and many others.

Ramda is a utility library aimed at helping you use a particular style of
coding (the composition of short readable functions) against consistent data
structures (arrays of JS objects are perfect, although there are others that
you could use.)

